
Security Advice for Sysadmins: Own IT, Secure IT, Protect IT - tcarriga
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/cybersecurity-month
======
rman666
Oh, thanks for that advice. Really insightful! WTF do think we’ve been all
these years?

